# Hertz Mille Sub Repair Los Angeles



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

My friend gave me this, but it appears to be broken. 
I'd like to fix it, or sell it to somebody who will fix it/use it for parts

I'm located in Los Angeles if there are any repair shops


----------



## halloz (Aug 25, 2016)

local garage should help you out mate


----------

